# Duplex Outlet No box



## fdew (Mar 26, 2009)

Box? we don't need no box.

http://lbpinc.com/Howard-duplex-nobox-a.jpg
http://lbpinc.com/Howard-duplex-nobox-b.jpg

Made by Howard MFG Corp in Iowa

Frank


----------



## 480sparky (Sep 20, 2007)

I don't get it. You have a loose device that's not hooked up to anything. I see two holes in them for mounting to a box.


----------



## electricista (Jan 11, 2009)

fdew said:


> Box? we don't need no box.
> 
> http://lbpinc.com/Howard-duplex-nobox-a.jpg
> http://lbpinc.com/Howard-duplex-nobox-b.jpg
> ...


I am not sure what you can use these for but there is a back plate that is made that will adapt a cover plate to a standard box. Will that work? Actually it looks like a standard box holes will work.


----------



## fdew (Mar 26, 2009)

The holes are at standard box spacing but there is also a little Bakelite cover that covers the terminations, and holds the metal parts in place.

They were used in a plaster and lath wall with 3 neat little intersecting 1 in dia holes bored in the wall. No box.


----------



## kbsparky (Sep 20, 2007)

typical knob-and-tube device. They didn't use boxes in them days. :blink:


----------



## 480sparky (Sep 20, 2007)

The one of the left of the second pix looks like it would be for an antenna outlet, not line voltage.


----------



## MechanicalDVR (Dec 29, 2007)

480sparky said:


> The one of the left of the second pix looks like it would be for an antenna outlet, not line voltage.


 
That is the same as the device on the right just with the terminal cover still on.


----------



## MDShunk (Jan 7, 2007)

That looks like the forerunner to the very similar mobile home receptacles that they still make and install today.


----------



## 480sparky (Sep 20, 2007)

MDShunk said:


> That looks like the forerunner to the very similar mobile home receptacles that they still make and install today.


But I see no way to mount them to a wall surface, save to anchors or toggle bolts. They still look like ordinary covers to me.


----------



## RePhase277 (Feb 5, 2008)

fdew said:


> Box? we don't need no box.
> 
> http://lbpinc.com/Howard-duplex-nobox-a.jpg
> http://lbpinc.com/Howard-duplex-nobox-b.jpg
> ...


The bakelite cover is the box. I'm sure that wood screws held those to the plaster lathe behind the wall.


----------



## MF Dagger (Dec 24, 2007)

480sparky said:


> But I see no way to mount them to a wall surface, save to anchors or toggle bolts. They still look like ordinary covers to me.


Looks like you wood screw them right to the lath


----------

